# Need Diecast Baggage Wagons



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Awhile back someone showed me a photo of a metal diecast 4 wheel baggage cart. Does anyone know if they are still available and where I can get a couple? I don't do ebay by the way. 

Thanks!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm. Sounds a very British thang to me. I'll have a lool for you over here and if I find them we'll bring them with us when we come over. 
Minewheal, I'll have a lool stateside. 
Best graders 
tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard, what scale are they? Do you know what the cost is or if the picture came from one of the UK magazines?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure of the scale...think they were either 1:24 or 1:22. Pretty sure it wasn't 1:20 although I'm not sure. 

The photo I saw was online someplace and I don't recall a price mentioned. I believe Preiser or someone has a plastic one. I prefer diecast as the wind won't move it around so easily. 

Terry, if you find a couple of them I'd be most appreciative. The baggage wagon in the photo looked like a US type or at least very similar with spoked wheels.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not seen the diecast one but I have one of the Preiser ones (45204). I put Grandt line wheels on it and a Preiser luggage set (45218). The luggage set adds a bit of weight to it. 










-Brian


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

Don't know if it's die-cast or not but Pola has one in what they call G-Scale, which I figure is 1:22 most likely, and it's a bit on the pricey side.

Pola - Baggage Cart


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, thanks Brian for the photo. That's not the one I saw. The Grandt wheels look good on it. 

Steve, The Pola looks good but that price? Wow! Anyway that's not what I remember seeing either. Thanks for the photo. Now at least I know of two examples that are not what I'm looking for.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

I think the one you're thinking about was made by Shortline Car & Foundry, now gone. Here is a photo of one I assembled at least 8 years ago. 










Doc


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc. It's been quite awhile since I saw the photo so I can't be sure but that just may be it. I was under the impression however that it was already assembled. It's a shame that kit's no longer avaiiable. It's just about perfect. 

I could settle for the Pola I suppose other than the price.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

what abut the NNE models baggage wagon . its a maine type but ihavetheplans if you want and you can ad the topdetails that you want to make it not so maine-y . emailme @ [email protected] if you want the plans


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dana, 

Thanks, that's most kind of you. I have the plans you speak of and they should make up into nice models. I'm really looking for a couple diecast ones though that I can leave outside without worrying about wind blowing them around or squirrels gnawing on them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard, 

Train-Li makes a beauty: 

http://train-li-usa.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=52&products_id=172 

If you contact Axel (he is a forum sponsor too) he can give you pricing etc. 

Keith


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith. I'll check it out.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it might be 1/24./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

oky just a thought . sorry i couldnt be some help


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dana on 06/08/2008 7:33 PM
oky just a thought" border=0> . sorry i couldnt be some help




Actually you were of help. I'd forgotten about those plans. They may be useful at a future date. Thanks again.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ertl made a diecast one several years ago. They sometimes show up on eBay, where I bought one decorated for the Pennsy.

Mark


----------

